# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Russian stereotypes

## s2c

I don't know if this has been posted before ...  *The way of life in Russia is very simple. Russians love to eat rye bread with herring and drink vodka the same way British drink their 5 o’clock tea. The fashion for fur coats and hats is at all times high and the cold winters are impossible to survive. The university professors have to sell matryoshkas to foreigners, and former teachers work as security guards and loaders. The average salary is $150 per month, but president Putin is still loved by all the nation. Playing balalaika and drinking vodka is their only entertainment and refuge from this hostile world. Especially, in light of the fact that at any moment there can be another explosion set up by the Chechens that will put an end to this miserable existence. The only hope is the children, who are keen fans of the band TaTu and dream of fleeing the country as soon as they are 18. A few dozen people who managed to make some money on the immense oil fields now live in exile, and Russia will soon go back to communism.*

----------


## Bisquit

You obviously have forgotten of KGB, gulags and Stalinism stuff.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Care to post the source? I just want to see which website, magazine or book I want to avoid in the future.   ::   ::

----------


## Alware

гыы

----------


## Indra

> You obviously have forgotten of KGB, gulags and Stalinism stuff.

  А как же русская мафия, продажа ядерных боеголовок, очереди за хлебом?

----------


## Scorpio

Author's name, please!
The physical unit to measure ignorance and stupidity deserves to be named after him!   ::

----------


## Ramil

Russians have to dodge rampant bears when outside too. And the snowdrifts even in summer seldom go below 3 feet deep.

----------


## Theodor

Все верно, но картина явно неполная. Дополняю:
1) Кроме селедки русские любят закусывать водку воблой
2) Все женщины носят шерстяные платки, так называемые "бабУшки"
3) Русские в свободное время любят убивать невинных, случайно оказавшихся в России, негров.
4) По улицам у них ходят медведи
5) Водка варится в самоварах
6) Сваренную в самоваре водку русские любят пить вместе с медведями
7) По ночам в городах ездят черные машины "воронки" и увозят тех, кто носит кроссовки Nike (не хочет носить валенки) и пьет Coca-colу (вместо водки).
9) Почти все русские были убиты Сталиным, но они очень быстро размножались, и теперь путин-бывший-полковник-кгб-задушивший-свободные-сми-и-экспроприировавший-юкос-а-также-новый-царь-россии-скатывающейся-к-авторитаризму ведет политику, направленную на деградацию народа.
10) и вообще все русские прирожденные рабы и никогда не смогу вкусить прелести свободы и демократии.

----------


## adoc

BO-RING   ::    http://www.mosnews.com/guide/stereotypes.shtml

----------


## mashamania

I read that "balalaika" is slang in Russian for a girl who, well let's say, enjoys time alone with herself and is very skillful with her fingers.  ::  Is this true? I don't know what's true or not with what I read on the internet. LOL

----------


## JJ

> I read that "balalaika" is slang in Russian for a girl who

 No. Though maybe in some prisons... I dont know. I have no criminal experience.

----------


## basurero

I thought all Russians were criminals.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> I read that "balalaika" is slang in Russian for a girl who, well let's say, enjoys time alone with herself and is very skillful with her fingers.  Is this true? I don't know what's true or not with what I read on the internet. LOL

 Never heard of it... And Yandex doesn't know as well. I agree with JJ -- it might be from the prison slang.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I've never heard of that usage of "балалайка", though I know for sure it has another slang meaning. 
It means "chatterbox, twaddler". This meaning of "балалайка" is mentioned in gramota.ru dictionary of russian slang.
 I don't know is it widespread or not, but my cousin used to call his little sister who was very chatty "балалайкина" (he changed an ending to make it sound like a last name), and it seemed everybody (including the little girl) understood him.   ::

----------


## JJ

> I thought all Russians were criminals.

 No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.

----------


## JJ

> It means "chatterbox, twaddler".

 +1. The word balalayka sounds like 'bla-bla-bla' for me.  ::

----------


## basurero

балаболка, балалайка - to all those vodka intoxicated Russians they are one and the same.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Here is an interesting fact. 
Бл*дь — Слово происходит от древнерусского глагола бл*дити, означавшего “*обманывать, пустословить*” и восходившего к праиндоевропейскому * bhla— -— “дуть” (отсюда же, например, английское bladder -— “пузырь” и “пустомеля”, и знаменитое bla-bla-bla -— “пустая болтовня”*). 
Who knows, may be *балалайка* and *балаболка* are releted to that ancient  "bhla" too.

----------


## Shido

> Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.

 But all Russians DO love Vodka.

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.

 Yeah. We drink it every day for breafast, lunch, dinner and of course supper. It's just like juice! Try it and you won't regret!   ::

----------


## Оля

I love vodka with salt.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.

   ::  Yes, and all Americans eat hamburges and drink coke every day.

----------


## Shido

Yeah, which isn't quite as cool as carrying a flask full of Vodka everywhere you go.   ::

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by Shido        Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.     Yes, and all Americans eat hamburges and drink coke every day.

 Well, this one is true, though occasionally diet coke is the drink of choice, or diet pepsi, instead of regular coke or regular pepsi.   ::

----------


## basurero

And if the Russian is poor like most Russians are then they drink bath oil instead.

----------


## SSSS

Why not, man?.. It's a healthy sourse of alcohol, isn't it?.. 
В любом случае, что русскому хорошо, то немцу - смерть...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.

 In some areas Vodka is expensive so people just drink pure ethanol or samogon.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Shido        Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.     Yes, and all Americans eat hamburges and drink coke every day.   Well, this one is true, though occasionally diet coke is the drink of choice, or diet pepsi, instead of regular coke or regular pepsi.

 I wonder what's the point of drinking a "diet" pepsi or cola with a fat and holesterol rich hamburger?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Shido        Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by basurero  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.   In some areas Vodka is expensive so people just drink pure ethanol or samogon.

 Oh! I love samogon with salt!

----------


## s2c

> BO-RING     http://www.mosnews.com/guide/stereotypes.shtml

 That's the source.    ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  In some areas Vodka is expensive so people just drink pure ethanol or samogon.   Oh! I love samogon with salt!

 You're the last person I've expected to hear that  ::

----------


## Оля

> You're the last person I've expected to hear that

 Why not? Salt is very tasty, believe me.

----------


## mashamania

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Shido        Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by "basurero":lpiwq3vn  I thought all Russians were criminals.   No, only 1/2. Another 1/2 are jailers.   But all Russians DO love Vodka.     Yes, and all Americans eat hamburges and drink coke every day.   Well, this one is true, though occasionally diet coke is the drink of choice, or diet pepsi, instead of regular coke or regular pepsi.

 I wonder what's the point of drinking a "diet" pepsi or cola with a fat and holesterol rich hamburger?[/quote:lpiwq3vn] 
Yeah!   ::  It's pretty stupid, but you see it often. All these fat people ordering a big fat hamburger or a super large pizza with all kinds of toppings on it.... but then they are still very particular about ordering diet pepsi or diet coke instead of regular coke or pepsi.  Must be that Atkins diet.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  You're the last person I've expected to hear that    Why not? Salt is very tasty, believe me.

 I know. God knows I know  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Yeah!   It's pretty stupid, but you see it often. All these fat people ordering a big fat hamburger or a super large pizza with all kinds of toppings on it.... but then they are still very particular about ordering diet pepsi or diet coke instead of regular coke or pepsi.  Must be that Atkins diet.

 Well it isn't *that* stupid. Think of the alternative, eating the fatty stuff AND a regular coke!!!   ::  You will have trouble breathing just looking at it!
You can kick down several hundreds of calories by going to diet coke. You can also kick down several hundred thousands of calories by eating a salad instead, but that is beside the point!   ::

----------


## Indra

> Oh! I love samogon with salt!

  "Все такое вкусное" (С)  ::

----------


## Kim_2320

What about this?  
A Russian is some who: 
1.) Has balls to say what he thinks 
2.) Able to go to school and get good grades and at the same time at night, to party his ass off 
3.) Smart 
3.) A really smart person. As in chess, math, rocket science, programming 
4.) Able to skip classes, watch porn, go night clubbing and somehow still get A in Maths and Science exams. 
5.) Has a high taste in vodka, weed, cars, music, and guns 
6.) Have an unusual obsession to techno music, guns, cars, crack and mafias.  
7.) Are way too overpatriotic to their country, but find excuses to not getting their ass out and contribute something to it. 
8.) The only English sentence they know is "Fuck you", yet you boast about pretendin' you're the shit. 
9.) Don't like other people visiting their country    
This is not my quote by the way. I got it off urbandicitonary.com by various people who posted their definitions.

----------


## Dogboy182

How about russian chicks are hot.

----------


## Kim_2320

> How about russian chicks are hot.

 Yeah, maybe that too. I'm a girl myself so I don't know.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  How about russian chicks are hot.   Yeah, maybe that too. I'm a girl myself so I don't know.

 Russian guys are even better  ::

----------


## Kim_2320

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320        Originally Posted by Dogboy182  How about russian chicks are hot.   Yeah, maybe that too. I'm a girl myself so I don't know.   Russian guys are even better

 I really hope so.... Because I want to marry a Russian man later in life.

----------


## basurero

> I really hope so.... Because I want to marry a Russian man later in life.

 But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives. But then again, Russian women like that.

----------


## Alware

> 9.) Don't like other people visiting their country

 Well, if it's based on getting a visa, I would say that Americans are even worse  ::

----------


## Alware

> But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives.

 Twice a day

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by basurero  But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives.   Twice a day

 Every Russian girl is convinced that if you don't beat her, you don't love her.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by basurero  But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives.   Twice a day   Every Russian girl is convinced that if you don't beat her, you don't love her.

 Pure nonsense.
Russian wife can strike back what would send you to the hospital bed for several weeks.  ::

----------


## Indra

одно другому не мешает  :: 
(btw, how to say this in English?)

----------


## Kim_2320

> I really hope so.... Because I want to marry a Russian man later in life.
> 			
> 		  But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives. But then again, Russian women like that.

 I've never knew about that.... Seems pretty ludicrous. I'll settle with a German instead.

----------


## basurero

All Germans do is sit around and drink beer and do weird stuff. 
Russia is full of gangsters.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5rJi...razy%20russian

----------


## Kim_2320

> All Germans do is sit around and drink beer and do weird stuff. 
> Russia is full of gangsters.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5rJi...razy%20russian

 You actually think I take all that seriously. Well no I don't.   ::

----------


## basurero

That's good because Russians never take things seriously. All they do is sit around all day and all night getting hammered and stoned.

----------


## Kim_2320

> That's good because Russians never take things seriously. All they do is sit around all day and all night getting hammered and stoned.

 But _not all_ Russians do that.   ::

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by Indra        Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by basurero  But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives.   Twice a day   Every Russian girl is convinced that if you don't beat her, you don't love her.   Pure nonsense.
> Russian wife can strike back what would send you to the hospital bed for several weeks.

 Man, you have to exercise

----------


## Kim_2320

I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?

   ::   ::  
Probably you've not seen real russian guys.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  That's good because Russians never take things seriously. All they do is sit around all day and all night getting hammered and stoned.   But _not all_ Russians do that.

 Yes they seriously do. There are statistics and stuff to back it up (2 out of 3 Russians has an alcohol problem). Russians are the most primitive backward people on earth.

----------


## Kim_2320

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320        Originally Posted by basurero  That's good because Russians never take things seriously. All they do is sit around all day and all night getting hammered and stoned.   But _not all_ Russians do that.     
> Yes they seriously do. There are statistics and stuff to back it up (2 out of 3 Russians has an alcohol problem). Russians are the most primitive backward people on earth.

  Okay, if you really say so.... 
I'm going to find out myself.

----------


## Kim_2320

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?      
> Probably you've not seen real russian guys.

 No, I'm serious. I've looked up some Russian ballerinas and the guys look gay. Sure, they are attractive, but gay-looking. The girls are okay, but the guys....?  http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List1.html  http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List2.html  
Or maybe I shouldn't have said they were attractive after all.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Indra        Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by basurero  But did you take into account the fact that all Russian guys beat their wives.   Twice a day   Every Russian girl is convinced that if you don't beat her, you don't love her.   Pure nonsense.
> Russian wife can strike back what would send you to the hospital bed for several weeks.    Man, you have to exercise

 I do. So does my wife  ::  She can raise 50kg in a chest press. I'm very proud of her  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?

  
Really?  ::

----------


## mashamania

[quote=Kim_2320][quote=gRomoZeka][quote="Kim_2320":2763en27]I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?[/quote]  ::   ::  
Probably you've not seen real russian guys.[/quote]No, I'm serious. I've looked up some Russian ballerinas and the guys look gay. Sure, they are attractive, but gay-looking. The girls are okay, but the guys....? 
[url="http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List1.html"]http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List1.html[/url]  http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List2.html  
Or maybe I shouldn't have said they were attractive after all.   :: [/quote:2763en27] 
Well, that's not fair. All ballet dancers look gay regardless of nationality.   ::

----------


## Kim_2320

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?    
> Really?

   ::  Who is that?

----------


## Kim_2320

[quote=mashamania][quote=Kim_2320][quote=gRomoZeka] 

> http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List1.html[/url]  http://www.for-ballet-lovers-only.com/List2.html  
> Or maybe I shouldn't have said they were attractive after all.

 Well, that's not fair. All ballet dancers look gay regardless of nationality.   :: [/quote:38nmqd4a]No, I was just using this as an example. But in real life, they look just similar. Muscular face, eyebrows, eyes, they just look different compared to the rest of the people. Russian men would be extremely attractive if it wasn't for them looking gay, if you get the drift. And regardless to ballet dancers, whether they are or not, most Russian men look artistic and fashionable which makes them look gay. Oh! So, YES! That's right, ARTISTIC and FASHIONABLE. Gay.

----------


## basurero

That is because they are gay! Well they are more bisexual... They just like to experiment with other guys for kicks...

----------


## Kim_2320

> That is because they are gay! Well they are more bisexual... They just like to experiment with other guys for kicks...

 Yeah, they would be attractive if they were women, but for a man, no.

----------


## basurero

Тhat's just your opinion. In Russia gay porn is a very respectable form of art. You can see people of all levels of society relishing it on the metro every day.

----------


## Ramil

> Тhat's just your opinion. In Russia gay porn is a very respectable form of art. You can see people of all levels of society relishing it on the metro every day.

 I wonder where would this discussion follow next  ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Тhat's just your opinion. In Russia gay porn is a very respectable form of art. You can see people of all levels of society relishing it on the metro every day.   I wonder where _ this discussion will go next

 Lol. Russia is a strange land with an equally strange people, so who knows....  ::

----------


## adoc

> I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?

 that's because we are fabulous, girlfriend.

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?    
> Really?

 Definitely gay. Not only he is gay, he also looks like he has serious deep-seated issues with his gayness. I bet every morning he prances around Red Square in a little red dress.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?    
> Really?    Definitely gay. Not only he is gay, he also looks like he has serious deep-seated issues with his gayness. I bet every morning he prances around Red Square in a little red dress.

 How about these?

----------


## adoc

> How about these?

 A picture of two Russian men hugging?  Do you have a picture of them kissing? Then I 'll be able to tell for sure.

----------


## Kim_2320

You guys make me all laugh.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  How about these?   A picture of two Russian men hugging?  Do you have a picture of them kissing? Then I 'll be able to tell for sure.

 Here:

----------


## Kim_2320



----------


## Kim_2320

> Originally Posted by adoc        Originally Posted by Ramil  How about these? 
> Here:

  Isn't that a painting/drawing?

----------


## capecoddah

I was  going to ask about chess, but I've been away for a few days....
Breshnev n lip-lock will scare the sleep out of anyone..  ::

----------


## mashamania

Ok I've heard this before, elsewhere. I'm not sure how to take it whether or not it's true. But is it some sort of custom in Russia to kiss on the lips as a form of greeting even among people of the same gender? I get my education on Russian culture from questionable sources so forgive me.  ::

----------


## basurero

Yes that is true. You can trust your sources. And by the way, that is a photo.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I'd never kiss a person of my gender on the lips for greeting... You both will for sure be considered gays by passerbies, and you may very likely get beaten by "gopniks".

----------


## Оля

> I'd never kiss a person of my gender on the lips for greeting...

 Я тоже   ::  Но многие девушки это делают   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Девушкам можно   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Девушкам можно

 и геям!

----------


## Оля

> Девушкам можно

 Фи   ::

----------


## basurero

Вы думаете, что вы не так делаете, но правда, вы просто не можете помнить то, что происходит вечером из-за огромного количества водки, которое вы пьете. За это водке надо благодарить.  ::  
(кстати, какие из этих "вы" можно опускать? Мне кажется, я приговариваю то же самое раздражительное слово, когда не надо....)

----------


## Оля

> кстати, какие из этих "вы" можно опускать?

 Можно сказать так:
"Вы думаете, что не делаете этого, но на самом деле просто не помните того, что происходило вечером из-за огромного количества водки, которое выпили. За это водке надо сказать спасибо  :: " 
Как видишь, всего одно "вы"   ::

----------


## Оля

> Вы думаете, что вы так не делаете, но правда, вы просто не можете помнить то, что происходит вечером из-за огромного количества водки, которое вы пьете. За это водку надо благодарить.

----------


## Kim_2320

> I was  going to ask about chess, but I've been away for a few days....
> Breshnev n lip-lock will scare the sleep out of anyone..

 What about chess then? And ballet? That also plays a big part in Russia from what I've read.

----------


## Kim_2320

> that is a photo.

  Well I don't believe you. It looks more like a painting. Unless there is an actual photo exactly like the painting. Does anyone have it?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by basurero  that is a photo.    Well I don't believe you. It looks more like a painting. Unless there is an actual photo exactly like the painting. Does anyone have it?

 It's Brezhnev kissing Eric Khoneker (the leader of GDR). This picture is from a true photo, Brezhnev is generally known for kissing its political "opponents" straight into lips.

----------


## Scorpio

I think, this is a painting by Dmitriy Vrubel.

----------


## Kim_2320

> Brezhnev is generally known for kissing its political "opponents" straight into lips.

  He's a one _weird_ man.

----------


## grekk

Почему упустили тот факт, что далеко в джунглях Сибири, там где тунгусские метеориты падают с завидной регулярностью по семь-девять раз в среднем за ночь, обитают лешие которые скрещиваются с другими болотными гадами и лесными тварями размножаются и вынуждены продавать в Китай вязанные валенки в обмен на их порох и  спирт, строят на берегах Оки и Енисея лагеря куда сдают новорождённых и насильно делают их там воспитывают из них хладнокровные машины смерти для борьбы с кавказским сепаратизмом?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Brezhnev is generally known for kissing its political "opponents" straight into lips.    He's a one _weird_ man.

 Although, Peter the Great was reported to do the same. 
There is a Russian custom of kissing. But it involved kissing both cheeks three times.

----------


## Basil77

Very funny))) I played balalayka at school orchestra... And drink vodka from time to time now))))  BE SCARED OF ME!   ::   гы гы 
And if being serious, it's the same as "all americans are dumb fat gamburger-eaters", "all arabians are muslim fanatics and terrorist" and so on...

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by capecoddah  I was  going to ask about chess, but I've been away for a few days....
> Breshnev n lip-lock will scare the sleep out of anyone..    What about chess then? And ballet? That also plays a big part in Russia from what I've read.

 Not bigger part than in any other country... At least i don't meet any professional chess player or balet dancer living in Moscow all my 29 years ))

----------


## Basil77

> I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?

 where r u take this foolish idea!!!!???? i'm shoked!!! это у вас там одни пидоры и лав-парады. Только пару месяцев назад в Москву приезжали три мэра-пидораса (Лондона, Берлина и по-моему Парижа или я ошибаюсь) и убеждали Лужкова провести в Москве гей-парад. Так он их выслал в сторону леса мелкими шагами... не надо с больной головы на здоровую!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?   where r u take this foolish idea!!!!???? i'm shoked!!! это у вас там одни пидоры и лав-парады. Только пару месяцев назад в Москву приезжали три мэра-пидораса (Лондона, Берлина и по-моему Парижа или я ошибаюсь) и убеждали Лужкова провести в Москве гей-парад. Так он их выслал в сторону леса мелкими шагами... не надо с больной головы на здоровую!!!!!!

 Свят! Свят! Свят!  Парад любви? В Москве? Гей-парад? Разве в России есть геи?   ::  
Парады разных молодчиков в форме - это да!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Kim_2320  I have a question, why do most of Russian guys look gay?   where r u take this foolish idea!!!!???? i'm shoked!!! это у вас там одни пидоры и лав-парады. Только пару месяцев назад в Москву приезжали три мэра-пидораса (Лондона, Берлина и по-моему Парижа или я ошибаюсь) и убеждали Лужкова провести в Москве гей-парад. Так он их выслал в сторону леса мелкими шагами... не надо с больной головы на здоровую!!!!!!      Свят! Свят! Свят!  Парад любви? В Москве? Гей-парад? Разве в России есть геи?   
> Парады разных молодчиков в форме - это да!

  А Боря Моисеев и иже с ним? )))))) А насчёт молодчиков в форме - это явление черезчур раздуто западными, да и нашими СМИ. Я например ни одного не встречал, не то что парад!

----------


## Indra

Да блин, тема была та еще, такой кипеж поднялся в СМИ. В итоге вместо гей-парада получился виртуальный гомофобо-парад. Хотя, по здравому размышлению, я тоже против такой фигни, но впечатлил сам масштаб реакции.

----------


## Lampada

> Да блин, тема была та еще, такой кипеж поднялся в СМИ. В итоге вместо гей-парада получился виртуальный гомофобо-парад. Хотя, по здравому размышлению, я тоже против такой фигни, но впечатлил сам масштаб реакции.

 Фигня - не фигня, а *демократия* на что?  Тут в Чикаго сам наш мэр во главе гей-парада шагал в поддержку.  В новостях целый день показывали и кучи живописных фоток назавтра в газетах.  Ну и что?  Геи повеселились на здоровье, а не геи и особого внимания не обратили.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Свят! Свят! Свят!  Парад любви? В Москве? Гей-парад? Разве в России есть геи?   
> Парады разных молодчиков в форме - это да!    А Боря Моисеев и иже с ним? )))))) А насчёт молодчиков в форме - это явление черезчур раздуто западными, да и нашими СМИ. Я например ни одного не встречал, не то что парад!

 Говорят, геи составляют в среднем 10% населения, так что их побольше должно быть, чем ребят Моисеева.  Вот так рождается ребёнок-гей, и в обстановке *неприятия* должен сам себя стыдиться и даже порой от своей семьи таиться.   ::   Просто душа болит за такие невинные души.   Извиняюсь за  ::  .

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Brezhnev is generally known for kissing its political "opponents" straight into lips.    He's a one _weird_ man.

 You are missing the point, he is not weird, he is a perfectionist.  While others send party favors infected with STD to their nemeses, he is the "if you want to do it right, do it yourself" kind of guy. Well, was.

----------


## s2c

> Well, that's not fair. All ballet dancers look gay regardless of nationality.

 That goes into my signature in another forum.  Thanks for the laugh.    ::

----------


## Indra

> Фигня - не фигня, а *демократия* на что?  Тут в Чикаго сам наш мэр во главе гей-парада шагал в поддержку.  В новостях целый день показывали и кучи живописных фоток назавтра в газетах.  Ну и что?  Геи повеселились на здоровье, а не геи и особого внимания не обратили.

  Эх, бросить бы все и уехать в Чикаго  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Фигня - не фигня, а *демократия* на что?  Тут в Чикаго сам наш мэр во главе гей-парада шагал в поддержку.  В новостях целый день показывали и кучи живописных фоток назавтра в газетах.  Ну и что?  Геи повеселились на здоровье, а не геи и особого внимания не обратили.    Эх, бросить бы все и уехать в Чикаго

 Не хочу вводить никого в заблуждение:  тут проблем хватает и жизнь - не идиллия, а геи, конечно, свою порцию социального отчуждения получают.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А у нас геев избили в Москве   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А у нас геев избили в Москве

 А у нас в городе не только геев, но и натуралов избивают.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Фигня - не фигня, а *демократия* на что?  Тут в Чикаго сам наш мэр во главе гей-парада шагал в поддержку.

 Мэру больше заниматься нечем?   ::  Я не против геев, но слишком уж с ними носятся. Они обычные люди, ничем не лучше не-геев, а из них чуть ли не национальных героев делают.   ::  
И вообще, я не понимаю прикола всех этих парадов. Вон гетеросексуалы спокойно себе сексом занимаются, и не сбиваются в толпы, чтобы пройтись под звуки фанфар под ручку с мэром.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Фигня - не фигня, а *демократия* на что?  Тут в Чикаго сам наш мэр во главе гей-парада шагал в поддержку.   Мэру больше заниматься нечем?   Я не против геев, но слишком уж с ними носятся. Они обычные люди, ничем не лучше не-геев, а из них чуть ли не национальных героев делают.   
> И вообще, я не понимаю прикола всех этих парадов. Вон гетеросексуалы спокойно себе сексом занимаются, и не сбиваются в толпы, чтобы пройтись под звуки фанфар под ручку с мэром.

 Вот и получается, что геев не любят, если ни за одно, так за другое.  А секс, я думаю, и у геев также вторичен, как и у не-геев.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вообще-то таки да, геев в России (и на Украине) не любят. Но как-то абстрактно не любят, как класс. При этом к отдельно взятым геям отношение может быть снисходительное.
На бывшей моей работе (госучреждение) примерно из 7-ми мужчин в администрации - двое геи. Все об этом знают, никого это не шокирует и к этим людям совершенно нормально относятся, более того, ценят их как хороших специалистов (при том, что работники в основном еще совковой закалки, от сорока лет и выше, и спроси любого из них, как он относится к геям - скажет "отрицательно", или в крайнем случае "безразлично").

----------


## basurero

Геи меня не раздражают, но мне надоедает, когда они хвастаются своей гомосексуальностью. Я думаю, что гордиться гомосексуальностью - это плохая вещь. Гетеросексуалы не гордятся тем, что они гетеросексуальны - это просто нормально. Если геи хотят, чтобы мы спокойно поступали с ними, они должны вести себя так же, что и остальные. Причина, по которой много люди ненавидит их в том, что они ходят на "гей-парад" и изолируются в "гей-коммунити" и так далее. Эта ситуация аналогична тому, как некоторые ненавидят иммигрантов, которые не приспосабливаются к образу жизни в новой стране.

----------


## Indra

Подписываюсь под *basurero*  ::  
Не люблю именно тех геев, которые свою сексуальную ориентацию возводят в ориентацию жизненную. 
...в этом году и в Екатеринбурге не было традиционного уже лав-парада. Хотя до этого они происходили без эксцессов, только церковники плевались.

----------


## Alware

> Геи меня не раздражают, но мне надоедает, когда они хвастаются своей гомосексуальностью. Я думаю, что гордиться гомосексуальностью - это плохая вещь. Гетеросексуалы не гордятся тем, что они гетеросексуальны - это просто нормально. Если геи хотят, чтобы мы спокойно поступали с ними, они должны вести себя так же, что и остальные. Причина, по которой много люди ненавидит их в том, что они ходят на "гей-парад" и изолируются в "гей-коммунити" и так далее. Эта ситуация аналогична тому, как некоторые ненавидят иммигрантов, которые не приспосабливаются к образу жизни в новой стране.

 +1

----------


## Оля

> Если геи хотят, чтобы мы спокойно поступали с ними, они должны вести себя так же, как и остальные. Причина, по которой многие люди ненавидят их, в том, что они ходят на "гей-парад" и изолируются в "гей-коммунити" и так далее.

 or "...по которой много людей ненавидит их".

----------


## adoc

> Геи меня не раздражают, но мне надоедает, когда они хвастаются своей гомосексуальностью. Я думаю, что гордиться гомосексуальностью - это плохая вещь.

 Не думаю, что геи "гордятся своей гомосексуальностью".  Те, с кем я беседовал на эту тему, гордятся тем, что могут смело об этом говорить без того, чтобы им наваляли крепких.  В Монреале раньше были грандиозные gay pride parades, но теперь всем уже всё равно и парады измельчали, даже обидно, дети лишены большого удовольствия.  Я считаю, что гомофобной Москве просто-таки требуется десяток-другой хороших парадов, чтобы народу мозги промыть, задолбали.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В Монреале раньше были грандиозные gay pride parades, но теперь всем уже всё равно и парады измельчали, даже обидно, дети лишены большого удовольствия.

 Да уж, удовольствия выше крыши - сводить ребенка не гей-парад.  ::

----------


## Alware

> Не думаю, что геи "гордятся своей гомосексуальностью".  Те, с кем я беседовал на эту тему, гордятся тем, что могут смело об этом говорить без того, чтобы им наваляли крепких.

 Это одно и тоже. 
Я не сторонник запретов гей-парадов.
Но и могу понять их смысла. 
непонятно что люди празднуют

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by adoc   В Монреале раньше были грандиозные gay pride parades, но теперь всем уже всё равно и парады измельчали, даже обидно, дети лишены большого удовольствия.   Да уж, удовольствия выше крыши - сводить ребенка не гей-парад.

 Как раз маленьким детям любые праздничные шествия нравятся. Не важно гей это парад или религиозный праздник.

----------


## adoc

> Это одно и тоже.  
> Я не сторонник запретов гей-парадов.
> Но и могу понять их смысла. 
> непонятно что люди празднуют

 Это не одно и тоже. Празднуют отсутствие необходимости это скрывать. 
Мне, например, глубоко по барабану, кто с кем спит, если это не касается лично меня.  Но судя по высказываниям на многих форумах, да и по отношению в реале, многих это глубоко травмирует.  Действие вызывает противодействие, и это понятно и нормально.  Можно назвать угасание парадов в Монреале победой гей-коммунити.

----------


## adoc

> Да уж, удовольствия выше крыши - сводить ребенка не гей-парад.

 С ребёнком-то что произойдёт?  Заразится?  ::  
Их ещё и в цирк водят, вот непристойность на непристойности где. Что эта полуголая дамочка делает НА СЛОНЕ?  ::

----------


## Basil77

Да... дискуссия разразилась нешуточная...  ::   Народ, вам не кажется что модерам надо всем, начиная с меня, надавать по шее за   ::     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alware

> Да... дискуссия разразилась нешуточная...   Народ, вам не кажется что модерам надо всем, начиная с меня, надавать по шее за

 Надо.
но их чёто нет

----------


## Indra

Не надо.

----------


## Lampada

> Не надо.

 +1   ::

----------


## adoc

> Да... дискуссия разразилась нешуточная...   Народ, вам не кажется что модерам надо всем, начиная с меня, надавать по шее за

 Well, it's fun and it's stereotyping, so it qualifies.

----------


## Gerty

> Их ещё и в цирк водят, вот непристойность на непристойности где. Что эта полуголая дамочка делает НА СЛОНЕ?

 Что они только не делают, эти циркачки  ::    http://www.dailymotion.com/blog/video/4 ... emid%3D651

----------


## adoc

> Что они только не делают, эти циркачки

 That's it, I am going next year   ::

----------


## Triple A

you want stereo types for you 
if you dont like cussing do NOT watch http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...d+of+the+world[/url]

----------

